# Anyone have an extra Evan tanner Sig?



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone made a few Evan tanner sigs and is only using one, and if so it would be awsome if i could use one of your other ones.

thanks, mmawrestler


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

mmawrestler said:


> I was wondering if anyone made a few Evan tanner sigs and is only using one, and if so it would be awsome if i could use one of your other ones.
> 
> thanks, mmawrestler


Your not a paid member no one will be able to see your sig if you added it. Your more then welcome to Upgrade to Paid member.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

oic, ya i really wanna get a paid membership but i dont have a credit card yet, (im only 18)


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

mmawrestler said:


> oic, ya i really wanna get a paid membership but i dont have a credit card yet, (im only 18)


Join my GFX challenge its in the sticky in GFX section.. Nothing to loose and a membership to earn


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Give your parents $10 and use theirs or just get one of those prepaid visa/mc cards at like CVS or Rite Aid if you don't win NCC's GFX challenge.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

yeah will do (what both u guys said)
i deffinatley wanna support the site


----------

